# Sudden growling....



## Vanteal (May 7, 2010)

So, A couple weeks ago I adopted a staffy as a favor for a friend who was unable to keep him..From day one he had been a perfectly sweet, obedient, well behaved dog..He took to me and everyone else in the household willingly and happily..And right from the start I/we set ground rules in an attempt to assert myself as alpha male...Such as not sleeping in our beds, Or getting on the furniture and of course laying in his bed when people are eating..We've also been ignoring his "whimpers" for attention, Which eventually turn into whine's and howls, as we want to discourage such behavior in order not to encourage it as a way to obtain attention.. 

But last night, As we were getting ready for bed, And walking up the stairs, I put my hand on his back as I usually do when I walk upstairs with him..And he suddenly stops in his tracks and starts to growl..A quiet but noticeable growl, But without showing any teeth..Now ever since that moment whenever I try to pet him, He tenses up and tries to stare me down, Tail erect, body tense, and of course the growl.......

Any ideas on why this may of happened out of the blue? And if there are any ways to correct and discontinue this behavior?


----------



## Firehazard (Dec 4, 2009)

Dog seems to think you mean harm; that could be from a number of actions including a reaction to sexual behavior between spouses to some action that reminded him of "danger" from a previous owner, everyone loses their temper at some point if over come with frustration and most people do the wrong thing.. _These dogs have alot of drive, and get anxiety problems very easy well which could very well be the issue here from a combinations of his lifes subjections, and changing hands_. I don't know your experience with the breed, but they are very head strong and intimidating, gotta get back in his head, take him out more do training utilize the ball as a reward; make sure he has a crate and knows his role in the house. At bedtime put him in his crate everyone has a favorite spot for a crate. Easiest way to curve room and furniture issues while unattendended. _Begging the question;The growling is outta the blue is either a change in the inner you and he felt it, a fear reaction from previous owner, a dominance/alpha issue or simply bad breeding._I would say its a combination of the first 3 mentioned... Go to dog training section of this forum, patchopits has a good post up for training. I don't do conventional training mine is more similar to Ceasar Milan, from spending 10yrs in wolf rescue and rehabilitation. Most true pitbull attacks are from strange dogs new owners and dogs commanded to attack... Dont be a victim, get the dog fixed if hes not, for him and for you he needs a drill srgnt; with a loving home. Don't attempt, Do... They have to know your sure about yourself.. go play with dog more and find out what makes him tick, easiest way to find and curve anxiety and find a working friend.


----------



## Vanteal (May 7, 2010)

Firehazard, THank you for your reply..I agree with you on the point of tension in the household..I have two roommates, And one of whom has a boyfriend that comes over virtually every night, At times the tend to argue loudly..And I think my dog has grown uneasy because of it..In terms of general correction or punishment we never hit our dog, But rather firmly tell him "NO" or to "Go lay down" Which he knows is to lay in his mat/bed...I also believe that after the first couple weeks of living with us, That he is finally understanding that he is not "alpha" male and that makes him unsure and uneasy with himself..But I could be wrong..


----------



## Nizmosmommy (Jun 1, 2009)

It sounds to me like you scared him and now he's a little uneasy.
I think you should definitely watch for warning signs with him. Only because I had a female pit we had to put down due to her becoming aggressive with one person, and that was Trevor. 
But I would use a ton of baby talk and positive attention. This can also strengthen your relationship with him anyway, and with him being new to you and you being new to him that's always good. 
He seems very protective over the house and his new people already, but if he ever shows his teeth or nips at you then its time to look into some behavioral things. 
I'd love to see some pictures of him.


----------



## dixieland (Aug 14, 2009)

I would take him to the vet and have him checked out to make sure he's not hurt in any way first.He may be feeling some pain somewhere and is a little grumpy from it.
Then if that checks out ok I would work on strenthing your relationship with him.Like nizmosmommy said give him treats and baby talk.Let him know he has nothing to fear from you.Maybe move his bed or crate to wherever you are at night if it's not there already.
If you happen to be there when your roomy and her boyfriend argue I would take him on a walk maybe or play with him outside to distract him and get him away from it if you see it's upsetting him.Give him lots of praise.
If you see none of what everybody advises you is working then I would take him to a behaviourist (sp)


----------



## Black Rabbit (Nov 14, 2009)

dixieland said:


> I would take him to the vet and have him checked out to make sure he's not hurt in any way first.He may be feeling some pain somewhere and is a little grumpy from it.
> Then if that checks out ok I would work on strenthing your relationship with him.Like nizmosmommy said give him treats and baby talk.Let him know he has nothing to fear from you.Maybe move his bed or crate to wherever you are at night if it's not there already.
> If you happen to be there when your roomy and her boyfriend argue I would take him on a walk maybe or play with him outside to distract him and get him away from it if you see it's upsetting him.Give him lots of praise.
> If you see none of what everybody advises you is working then I would take him to a behaviourist (sp)


:goodpost:
That just may be the case he could be sick or possibly hurt and is just uncomfterble. I would also take the dog out of the house when they argue so he doesn't get scared and have issues with that.


----------



## Firehazard (Dec 4, 2009)

Vanteal said:


> Firehazard, THank you for your reply..I agree with you on the point of tension in the household..I have two roommates, And one of whom has a boyfriend that comes over virtually every night, At times the tend to argue loudly..And I think my dog has grown uneasy because of it..In terms of general correction or punishment we never hit our dog, But rather firmly tell him "NO" or to "Go lay down" Which he knows is to lay in his mat/bed...I also believe that after the first couple weeks of living with us, That he is finally understanding that he is not "alpha" male and that makes him unsure and uneasy with himself..But I could be wrong..


yeah,, no worries
so many guys in the house messing with the dog all the time the alpha role will switch several times in a day... Need to make him your dog, and the other guys are company.. So if its your pad then make it known not to mess with the dog unless you have him out or ask for help with crate timing; if not put the crate in YOUR space, and be sure the dog is in the crate anytime new people come over, or there is a stressful situation etc.. ALL and ALL sounds like you have a good head on your shoulders, but we can never learn to much, KUDOS asking all these folks for help, many people with much experience.. again Thank you... for asking rather than assuming what to do, the vet advice below is good and a given; vet exam should be the first step in obtaining a new dog.


----------

